# Glock 23 conversions



## JOMJ87 (Jun 4, 2007)

OK i dont know if this has been posted before but i searched to no avail cause 23 is to short to search. PLease bear with me

I am looking to get a glock 23. I love the feel in my hand and it is a great little gun. I like a .40 S&W for carry but i love shooting everything soooo. I have heard of conversions using a 357 Sig barrel on a 23 and it working fine. I also read in a post on here about the 9mm conversion. I am very interested in doing this and getting the barrels but i would like as much info on it before i go do it. Like is there any other things that i need to change? Is it just drop the .357 barrel in and go? Is there a Magazine diff between the .357 and .40??? Those are a few of the questions i have about it. If anyone has a go0od link or explanation on this please let me know. Sorry if this is a question that is asked alot. OH i also looked on Glock talk without luck but im not a member so i couldnt search... Thanks

Cole


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

There is no difference for the .40/.357 magazines. The 23/32 Glock barrels are drop in and require no modification. You can use a 19 9MM barrel in the 23/32 but not 40/357 barrel in 19 because the ejector could cause an AD when clearing a live round from the weapon. 
All small frame Glock magazines are interchangable as long as they are long enough. The 23 will accept the 17/19/31/32/22/23 magazine. The only problem is you must pay attention when changing barrels on Glocks. A .357 SIG round in a .40 barrel will ruin your day. Safety is paramount. The best thing is to purchase another pistol. That being said, I have a G31 barrel for my G22 and a .400 CorBon barrel for my G21.
Happy shooting, be safe.


----------



## JOMJ87 (Jun 4, 2007)

The mix up comment is smart and justified but I feel confortable with my experience to insure i pay attention and dont screw up. I figure i will start with one and shoot till there is no ammo for it then switch and dio that until im done for the day. Thanks for the info you have given me i will insure i pay close attention to this when i head to the range.

Also will a factory .357 barrel work for the conversion or do i need to get a aftermarket one??

Cole


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Factory barrel is a drop in replacement. Should be no problem. :smt023


----------



## JOMJ87 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks alot this makes me want to go tomm. and pick up both. I am excited to have more then 1 caliber in a gun. I have even been considering doing the 22 LR conversion as well since they are so cheap and fun to shoot. Man glocks are better then i had thought. I have been against them until this past Sat. when i held the 23 and fell in love. SO i went and held one of every frame size and then held all the XD frames and M$P frames and still the 23/32 feels the best. Thanks again

Cole


----------



## westernamerican (May 28, 2007)

*Should be smooth sailing all the way with a .357sig barrel............*


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

If you like, contact Lone Wolf. They sell a lot of Glock stuff including barrel conversions. Speak with a representative to get full details. They're a great company. I've bought stuff from them before with no problems. But I do NEED to get a 9mm conversion barrel for my G35.

Here's their website: http://www.lonewolfdist.com/

Telephone number: 208-437-0612

Good luck!


----------



## JimmySays (Jun 8, 2007)

Glockamania® said:


> If you like, contact Lone Wolf. They sell a lot of Glock stuff including barrel conversions. Speak with a representative to get full details. They're a great company. I've bought stuff from them before with no problems. But I do NEED to get a 9mm conversion barrel for my G35.
> 
> Here's their website: http://www.lonewolfdist.com/
> 
> ...


+1....I've bought a boatload of Glock OEM and aftermarket stuff from these guys. Great customer service. :smt023


----------

